# can't deal with my parents anymore



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

So i always overhear my parents on the phone, talking s**t about me. They say that I can't be trusted, that I'm lazy, etc etc. The list goes on. But it's only negative stuff. They talk s**t behind my back when they think I don't hear.
It's heartbreaking and insulting to hear things like that. We never get along, and I'm sure thy hate me as much as I hate them. Everything going on in my life with no job, no school at the moment is not because I'm so lazy, it's because of my SA and depression etc. But they just don't get me. So basically everyone they talk to get a bad impression of me. Can anyone relate ?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I feel you. Ever since my mother discovered I have SA, she's been treating me as if I'm some sort of serial killer, or disappointment. She told the rest of my family, and now they all ignore me, thinking that if they don't talk to me, it'll be easier on everyone overall.
Not that their wrong, but it kind of sucks knowing that not even your own kin want to be around you...


----------



## Venom Boss (Dec 4, 2014)

What a very unfortunate situation. I'm not trying to make you feel worse, but It must be pretty horrible to hear your parents talk about you like that. But, I want to ask; why don't your parents trust you? If you've done nothing to make them not trust you, then your parents must have some mental problems. 


I'd love to help you as much as I could, but I can only do so much behind a computer. My only advice would be to sit them down and discuss your SA and depression and about whatever negative things they have said about you. If they can talk about you behind your back, then they can talk to you directly like adults should. You need to not focus on the negative stuff that they say. Try to focus on getting your life started. If they don't wanna listen to you, then don't worry about them. Worry about yourself and your needs.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, whenever my parents are on the phone with relatives/friends talking about their kids, once they're asked about me, it's like they dunno what to say and try their best to sugarcoat it to not make it sound bad. 

My mother on the other hand, she doesn't sugarcoat, instead yells it loudly to make sure I hear in the other room, like it's some kind of indirect intervention towards me while preaching to others how she thinks her daughter is a loser. Thing is, my life isn't all that bad, I have an "okay" full time at-home job and a steady stable bf. But my mom hates both my job and bf, so she always let me and everyone knows how bad I'm having it in life and a spoiled little princess. This always ruins me self-esteem and puts me into depressive episodes.


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

iCod said:


> I feel you. Ever since my mother discovered I have SA, she's been treating me as if I'm some sort of serial killer, or disappointment. She told the rest of my family, and now they all ignore me, thinking that if they don't talk to me, it'll be easier on everyone overall.
> Not that their wrong, but it kind of sucks knowing that not even your own kin want to be around you...


Yeah omg, being a dissapointment, ugh, makes you feel so unwanted in a way
hav'nt told mine though


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

Venom Boss said:


> What a very unfortunate situation. I'm not trying to make you feel worse, but It must be pretty horrible to hear your parents talk about you like that. But, I want to ask; why don't your parents trust you? If you've done nothing to make them not trust you, then your parents must have some mental problems.
> 
> I'd love to help you as much as I could, but I can only do so much behind a computer. My only advice would be to sit them down and discuss your SA and depression and about whatever negative things they have said about you. If they can talk about you behind your back, then they can talk to you directly like adults should. You need to not focus on the negative stuff that they say. Try to focus on getting your life started. If they don't wanna listen to you, then don't worry about them. Worry about yourself and your needs.


Yeah, well I guess, bad grades, bad luck with school and difficulty with career choices, made them think I'm lazy or something, which I kind of am, but it's mostly anxiety etc


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

Venom Boss said:


> What a very unfortunate situation. I'm not trying to make you feel worse, but It must be pretty horrible to hear your parents talk about you like that. But, I want to ask; why don't your parents trust you? If you've done nothing to make them not trust you, then your parents must have some mental problems.
> 
> I'd love to help you as much as I could, but I can only do so much behind a computer. My only advice would be to sit them down and discuss your SA and depression and about whatever negative things they have said about you. If they can talk about you behind your back, then they can talk to you directly like adults should. You need to not focus on the negative stuff that they say. Try to focus on getting your life started. If they don't wanna listen to you, then don't worry about them. Worry about yourself and your needs.


we never talk about problems


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah, whenever my parents are on the phone with relatives/friends talking about their kids, once they're asked about me, it's like they dunno what to say and try their best to sugarcoat it to not make it sound bad.
> 
> My mother on the other hand, she doesn't sugarcoat, instead yells it loudly to make sure I hear in the other room, like it's some kind of indirect intervention towards me while preaching to others how she thinks her daughter is a loser. Thing is, my life isn't all that bad, I have an "okay" full time at-home job and a steady stable bf. But my mom hates both my job and bf, so she always let me and everyone knows how bad I'm having it in life and a spoiled little princess. This always ruins me self-esteem and puts me into depressive episodes.


yeah, I understand, parents can really be a pain in the b**t. They are never happy, It feels like i would have to be a doctor, high education level, or be rich and successful for them to accept me. Vote for a world without men parents


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah, whenever my parents are on the phone with relatives/friends talking about their kids, once they're asked about me, it's like they dunno what to say and try their best to sugarcoat it to not make it sound bad.
> 
> My mother on the other hand, she doesn't sugarcoat, instead yells it loudly to make sure I hear in the other room, like it's some kind of indirect intervention towards me while preaching to others how she thinks her daughter is a loser. Thing is, my life isn't all that bad, I have an "okay" full time at-home job and a steady stable bf. But my mom hates both my job and bf, so she always let me and everyone knows how bad I'm having it in life and a spoiled little princess. This always ruins me self-esteem and puts me into depressive episodes.


It really hurts when they say things they do. They are really the ones acting like kids, not us


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

iCod said:


> I feel you. Ever since my mother discovered I have SA, she's been treating me as if I'm some sort of serial killer, or disappointment. She told the rest of my family, and now they all ignore me, thinking that if they don't talk to me, it'll be easier on everyone overall.
> Not that their wrong, but it kind of sucks knowing that not even your own kin want to be around you...


Yeah, it would be so nice with a happy family, I feel like I'm not loved


----------



## GloomyTracy (Jan 17, 2015)

A child always knows what their parents truly think about him/her, when the child overhears the parents on the phone with relatives and family friends. My mother does the trick where she enters a room and closes the door over before making/receiving a phone call. I have overheard some interesting things over the years while listening in on phone calls. The funny thing I always find is that the next time you see these relatives or family friends, you can feel them treat you different, treating you with "kid gloves", they will ask you a few soft questions, nothing too in-depth or personal, and they will then move on and ignore you for the rest of the time. Due to that, anytime neighbors or family friends come into the house to visit, I go into hiding and don't make any noise and act as if I am not at home.


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

GloomyTracy said:


> A child always knows what their parents truly think about him/her, when the child overhears the parents on the phone with relatives and family friends. My mother does the trick where she enters a room and closes the door over before making/receiving a phone call. I have overheard some interesting things over the years while listening in on phone calls. The funny thing I always find is that the next time you see these relatives or family friends, you can feel them treat you different, treating you with "kid gloves", they will ask you a few soft questions, nothing too in-depth or personal, and they will then move on and ignore you for the rest of the time. Due to that, anytime neighbors or family friends come into the house to visit, I go into hiding and don't make any noise and act as if I am not at home.


yeah, I also hide in my room when someone comes to visit, my parents hate when I do that, but what can you do right. And relatives i don't do relatives ugh no


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

GloomyTracy said:


> A child always knows what their parents truly think about him/her, when the child overhears the parents on the phone with relatives and family friends. My mother does the trick where she enters a room and closes the door over before making/receiving a phone call. I have overheard some interesting things over the years while listening in on phone calls. The funny thing I always find is that the next time you see these relatives or family friends, you can feel them treat you different, treating you with "kid gloves", they will ask you a few soft questions, nothing too in-depth or personal, and they will then move on and ignore you for the rest of the time. Due to that, anytime neighbors or family friends come into the house to visit, I go into hiding and don't make any noise and act as if I am not at home.


off topic, but wow you're so hot, really pretty


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Hannes92 said:


> yeah, I understand, parents can really be a pain in the b**t. They are never happy, It feels like i would have to be a doctor, high education level, or be rich and successful for them to accept me. Vote for a world without men parents


I feel that's the case with many parents..they want a super son or daughter that follows society ideals (to be successful, rich, well liked and blah and blah) instead of being their own person not realizing that you got their genes and if they were not that kind of person themselves...what did they expect? lol


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

kiwikiwi said:


> I feel that's the case with many parents..they want a super son or daughter that follows society ideals (to be successful, rich, well liked and blah and blah) instead of being their own person not realizing that you got their genes and if they were not that kind of person themselves...what did they expect? lol


Yeah, that's exactly how i feel too, no room for error or diffrence etc


----------



## linkslondon (Mar 7, 2015)

Why does everyone around me aggravate me so much? It's so annoying even just if someone is there beside me and they aren't even talking :/


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

linkslondon said:


> Why does everyone around me aggravate me so much? It's so annoying even just if someone is there beside me and they aren't even talking :/


Yeah, I know what you mean, I need my own space and also peace and quiet, everything annoys me.


----------



## linkslondon (Mar 7, 2015)

Can someone please tell me how I can post a question on this


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I can relate to this, I often times hear my parents talking about me and I'm inside my bedroom. It upsets me whenever I hear them talking about how badly things are but they have no idea how bad things are for me at the moment. So trust me I can relate to how you're feeling. It's horrible when you hear your parents talking about you when you clearly hear them in the next room. Feel free to send me a message if you feel like talking, my pm box is always open.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Story of my life, my parents views are the complete opposite of mine. Even if I was to live life to the fullest of my expectations I'm still a disappointment to them. Constantly accused of stuff, put down and everything else. On top of that I never bothered to explain my condition to them as they would either not believe it or think I'm a fruitcake.


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

Daydreamer_Sam said:


> I can relate to this, I often times hear my parents talking about me and I'm inside my bedroom. It upsets me whenever I hear them talking about how badly things are but they have no idea how bad things are for me at the moment. So trust me I can relate to how you're feeling. It's horrible when you hear your parents talking about you when you clearly hear them in the next room. Feel free to send me a message if you feel like talking, my pm box is always open.


yeah I know right, it sucks. Thank you so much


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

LoneWolf14 said:


> Story of my life, my parents views are the complete opposite of mine. Even if I was to live life to the fullest of my expectations I'm still a disappointment to them. Constantly accused of stuff, put down and everything else. On top of that I never bothered to explain my condition to them as they would either not believe it or think I'm a fruitcake.


yeah, parents think they are and know better than us, it sucks, but i feel like discussing things would make no differance


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hannes92 said:


> yeah, parents think they are and know better than us, it sucks, but i feel like discussing things would make no differance


 It honestly doesn't the less they know the better majority of the time.


----------



## NightOwl94 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes thats pretty much me only its not that they talk bad about me but i sense their judgment too well. Its more like my father is the problem cuz hes the aggressive one when hes drinking. And i want nothing to do with him and i just want away from this house ASAP.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Most parents are constantly bitter nowadays ..it's just not yours.. its like they all regretted having kids and are finally letting it show or something. Mine is talking @^%$ about me right now..they are just retarded


----------



## lifesuresuckssometimes (Apr 23, 2014)

Pffftt. Tell me about it. You say one ****ing thing about how much they piss you off, and no. You're the one who's disrespectful, *****y, etc etc.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Hannes92 said:


> So i always overhear my parents on the phone, talking s**t about me. They say that I can't be trusted, that I'm lazy, etc etc. The list goes on. But it's only negative stuff. They talk s**t behind my back when they think I don't hear.
> It's heartbreaking and insulting to hear things like that. We never get along, and I'm sure thy hate me as much as I hate them. Everything going on in my life with no job, no school at the moment is not because I'm so lazy, it's because of my SA and depression etc. But they just don't get me. So basically everyone they talk to get a bad impression of me. Can anyone relate ?


Yea same here, both my parents love my sister who seems to have a normal life -- gave birth to baby, is married, has a job, goes to school, has her own apartment with her husband, has a car, has a great life -- the list goes on !

But she doesn't have, never had, social anxiety, it is a main culprit that no one understands.

I need time to heal to get to the point of trying to be like her.

Don't worry baby, just be strong and think about our social anxiety, we are better than our sisters.


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

dreamingmind said:


> Yea same here, both my parents love my sister who seems to have a normal life -- gave birth to baby, is married, has a job, goes to school, has her own apartment with her husband, has a car, has a great life -- the list goes on !
> 
> But she doesn't have, never had, social anxiety, it is a main culprit that no one understands.
> 
> ...


thank you, I know I just have to be strong and things will get better, fortunately I don't have siblings


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Hannes92 said:


> thank you, I know I just have to be strong and things will get better, fortunately I don't have siblings


That is what I said, you are an only child! That is cool 

Yeah I was strong, I don't let them think my sister is better, I always cry and scream and let them know that she doesn't have social anxiety and that I am way better than her. I don't let them walk all over me and treat me like ****, ok.

But hey I still know they belittle me because of my social anxiety and not having a life like my sister does, but her does my sister come to SAS and post and learn about psychology? No she is busy with her baby and husband, so you see we are better than her. To each their own, I am glad I got over the feeling of caring what my parents think anymore, I know I am better and don't deserve to be belittled and looked down upon just because I have problems functioning in society. They have seen what caused this problem and they understand now, but still they look down upon me. I go to the doctors, school, take meds -- I try to be like my sister, but I am still going to be different than her and unique. I don't care, I just love how strong I am, never giving up, and looking up on myself allways. Just believe in yourself, and think you have us here on SAS -- 10000000000 supporters -- we are fighting for our rights to fit into society together. Always look up.


----------



## Hannes92 (Jan 28, 2015)

dreamingmind said:


> That is what I said, you are an only child! That is cool
> 
> Yeah I was strong, I don't let them think my sister is better, I always cry and scream and let them know that she doesn't have social anxiety and that I am way better than her. I don't let them walk all over me and treat me like ****, ok.
> 
> But hey I still know they belittle me because of my social anxiety and not having a life like my sister does, but her does my sister come to SAS and post and learn about psychology? No she is busy with her baby and husband, so you see we are better than her. To each their own, I am glad I got over the feeling of caring what my parents think anymore, I know I am better and don't deserve to be belittled and looked down upon just because I have problems functioning in society. They have seen what caused this problem and they understand now, but still they look down upon me. I go to the doctors, school, take meds -- I try to be like my sister, but I am still going to be different than her and unique. I don't care, I just love how strong I am, never giving up, and looking up on myself allways. Just believe in yourself, and think you have us here on SAS -- 10000000000 supporters -- we are fighting for our rights to fit into society together. Always look up.


damn woman, you should write a book,good stuff


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

Arteriax said:


> Sorry, I'm going to be rude. Your parents suck and are stupid.


:hahathanks for the laugh


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

That's how my family is too. Except they gladly say it to my face as well.


----------

